# Auto steer speed



## Feinfolk (Dec 14, 2021)

Is there any way to set auto steer to 64 in a 55 mph zone?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Feinfolk said:


> Is there any way to set auto steer to 64 in a 55 mph zone?


Only if you're on a limited-access highway. Otherwise, Autopilot limits the speed to 5mph over the speed limit.

And the definition of "limited access" is dependent on how Tesla has classified each road in their maps.


----------



## Feinfolk (Dec 14, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. Seems excessively limited in 55 mph zone, don’t you think?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

As @garsh indicated, the speed limit isn't the important thing, it's the type of road. There are different max speeds for different road types.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> Only if you're on a limited-access highway. Otherwise, Autopilot limits the speed to 5mph over the speed limit.


FSD Beta happily does not have this +5 mph limitation. The driver can set the max speed independent of the speed limit or road type.


----------

